# 2009 whitetail



## Tommy (Jan 21, 2010)

The mule deer hunting was fantastic this year, guided friends and family to great deer, but couldnt find one over 180 when it was my turn to hunt, so I shot a decent whitetail.


----------



## LadyHunter (Jan 23, 2010)

Nice Tommy! Grats!


----------



## rem700_krazy223 (Jan 26, 2010)

very nice! this was my first yr deer hunting also and got a small 7 point. i was very happy with it.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks guys! Rem, congrats on your first deer!


----------



## micraelee (Jan 29, 2010)

Tommy- did you say decent? Man that is a flippin monster buck, Congrats!!! I would love to see something close to that buck.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 21, 2010)

micraelee, come on out to Kansas any time you want and we will see what we can do for ya.


----------



## micraelee (Jan 29, 2010)

Tommy, that sounds great, I would love to take you up on that one day. I have a friend that I was in the service with that lives in Colorado that has been wanting me to come out there. And I am pretty sure there is some nice ones out there. I know either spot would would be AWESOME. I don't have any nice bucks on the wall, but I have a very nice wild boar head and a pretty nice fish on the wall. Hopefully it won't be long I will have me a YOTE head.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 21, 2010)

I would about trade ya a whitetail hunt for a pig hunt. You guys got any good flathead fishing around you?


----------



## micraelee (Jan 29, 2010)

Tommy, you wouldn't believe me if I told you. Man there is awesome fishing holes down this way. I mean literally, you can catch blues until you was tired of catching them. We have a hole about five miles from here, we usually get out there just before dark and set up and believe it or not we have to stop fishing cause we won't have enough time to get them all cleaned before daylight. C'mon down and I will send you back with more blue cat and hog than you could eat in a year. And it don't get no better than being run up a tree by a big ol' hog your fixing to make his last run. LOL


----------



## Tommy (Jan 21, 2010)

Now that does sound fun!


----------



## tjc1230 (Mar 3, 2010)

Congrads on a great buck. We don't have anthing even close to a buck loke that here.


----------



## jsoulier (Feb 7, 2010)

Bucks like that are virtually impossible here. People would laugh if you called that one "decent". Congratulations. I shot a 3x3 whitetail that probably didn't score more than 110 last year in our black powder season. It was the nicest deer I had ever seen taken out of that area. Whitetail just run bigger in states farther East, but that is a gorgeous deer you got.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 21, 2010)

got the mount back, looks pretty good


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice buck Tommy !!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Beauty, whats the story on him, tree stand, stalked him, only seen him once etc.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Congrads TOM !! Nice Buck SHOOT'EM DEAD


----------



## Tommy (Jan 21, 2010)

Hassel, I have watched this buck grow up actually. I first noticed him on this farm 4 years ago when he started showing up on trail cameras. I thought he had some good potential, and actually passed him up that year. I was unable to find his sheds that spring and wondered if he had survived. The buck was a ghost for the next two following years, but I started picking up his sheds on a farm a mile away from the first encounter, he hadn't really turned into the buck we all thought he was going to. Well, last year there were more active scrapes than normal so finding a tree was pretty simple. I had hunted pretty hard for mule deer, and had been letting my whitetail scouting go a little too much...as in I hadnt checked the trail cameras on that farm for almost a month and a half. I had a day to myself, and hadn't seen a good muley the night before so I decided to go sit in a tree stand and check my cameras.

The wind was out of the south, not good for any tree on that farm, I was running late, and I bumped a herd of does on the way to the stand I picked. The sun was just starting to peak over the horizon when I saw a doe working a weed draw, and could see tines sticking up in the weeds behind her, but I couldnt tell what it i was so I decided to try and bang the horns together. About the time I stood up to bang the horns together, I saw this buck standing about 75 yards, and acting like he was gonna head my way.

It is weird, the majority of the bucks running around on this farm are very aggressive when it comes to a call used correctly. This buck was no exception. He ended up turning to go the other way, and I have him a snort wheeze. He paused, looked my direction and came in on a dead run, with me still holding my rattling horns. So, as carefully as I could, I hung the horns up and grabbed my bow just in time for him to pop out of a ditch and walk past at 20 yards.

It was almost like he read my mind as I came to full draw and he stopped and looked in the direction of the other deer. Settling in on the lungs, I let the arrow go, and the buck made it about 20 yards and crashed. Perfect ending to the season.

Anyways, thats the skinny on him.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Great Hunt Tommy ! That is how you do it...!! I love tree stand hunting but WAY prefer stalking or sneak huning. Good read !

That was a nice buck no question. 22 " spread ? He has a nice wide open rack. Bow hunting is an art keep it up. I have seen some nice bucks north of you in Iowa while pheasant hunting...but, unfortunately was not deer hunting







. Did however do well on Birds...how are your bird populations doing ?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 21, 2010)

I don't do near the bird hunting I used to, but from what I have been noticing while driving the country roads, pheasant populations are WAY up. Quail are still down in the tubes though.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Well maybe I will head out your way this fall. I love to pheasant hunt...run and gun but do a bit of pointer hunting too.

Please keep me posted on how you think the pheasants are doin..we have been getting alot of rain up north in Iowa.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 21, 2010)

Hey, come on out any time. I think I have enough bird ground to keep you busy for a while. Bring your bow and shoot a kansas whitetail with me while we are at it.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 21, 2010)

Oh, if you are into it, we have lots of ducks that kinda lurk around the ponds, always a good monotony breaker when the pheasants are getting up a long ways away...vent a little bit, ya know?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Well now that sound like an offer I can not turn down. !!!!!! I enjoy ducking it..have a sneak boat if needed or a 18 foot mud boat with a 27 horse beaver tail. After I get back from Alaska I will contact you ! When is the best time for a good mixed bag ?? Late november ?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 21, 2010)

Well, any time you want to come out! probably best mixed bag hunting would be late november, We have a big lake really close to my front door....as in about 2 miles to water. I am not much of a duck hunter, but I'm good at jumpin ponds!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I can jump them as well as most ....fast action gotta love it.

Alot of those pot holes also hold alot of pheasants too....been there done that...shoot birds and birds...Even shot a nice 8 point one year after a morning of pheasant limit.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Nice buck, great story got me to feeling that itch on the back of my neck that tingling that comes when the north wind starts to blow south.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes..I have always heard about the big buck in Texas....is it true ? Or are they just bucks yall baught from us up here in Ohio and let them go, like a put and take ?

Just need to know.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 21, 2010)

I think they have some dandies down in south texas and maybe some big ones in the panhandle?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I agree with Tommy, there are some huge deer in Tx. most however are on pay to hunt ranches, not leases, but outfitter type ranches that manage their herds for genetics.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah...they used to buy them from the same breeder that I bought my deer from. We had some really strong genes going...they still do.

My last buck big buck b4 the divorce was a 10 with one drop tine. He was a good one...gave him to a amish breeder. He contracted
somthing that caused him to waste away...he is now gone bummer...I was looking forward to see what he would do.

I know guys who were selling nice 8,10,and 12's for $ 20,000 back 15 years ago...today...that is chump change


----------

